# First time showing- help!



## jackiespicer22 (Oct 17, 2017)

I have a working/showline pup (she's pictured) who I've entered into a AKC 4-6 mo puppy class. The show is Saturday. I've been working on teaching her to stack as well as a puppy can, and to gait along with me vs gallop. She's decent. She's a baby I don't expect perfection or to place. We're in a class of 8, she's the only Shepherd. I come from IPO/Schutzhund. She knows basic obedience. 

She is a long coat. Do I make her fluffy or sleek? 

What do I use for collar/lead? Will her purple fur saver(it's large oval links) be ok? She has a teal chain training collar? Dead ring? Can I use my 3ft lead for my IPO dog? 

How hard are they on the puppies? Will she be docked for "puppy" behavior (sitting,laying down, being silly)?


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry I can't help, but what a orettt dog! Looks just like my sisters dog.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She's beautiful!I can't help either except refer to the rule book on the akc website perhaps?There is info on acceptable collars and leads anyway.Good luck!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

@dogfaeries shows in akc conformation I think? Maybe she can help? Or @Xeph

puppy is super cute


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey! I'm here! 

First off, pretty puppy! I also have one going to her first show this weekend, only she is older than yours. She turned 14 months on Monday, so she is entered in 12-18 month puppy bitches. I'm praying she doesn't jump over the judges head. She's a wild child. Someone else is showing her for me, so they can get embarrassed if she bounces around like a gazelle, LOL

I don't know about grooming a coated dog. Your girl is just a puppy, so not a bunch of coat right now. I'd bath her, and blow dry her, make sure her topline isn't all crazy sticking up in all directions (think flat). Honestly there's not much to do on such a young puppy. Don't do her toenails on the day of the show. 

You need a 6 ft lead. I use a thin (1/4") leather one. Even a thin round nylon one would do. I'm probably showing Scarlet with her fursaver. Dead ring. 

As for behavior, the judge is pretty much expecting silliness from the puppies. The best thing you can do is to make sure your puppy is having FUN. Happy voice, treats. If she keels over in the ring, just put her right side up, and keep on going, don't get upset with her. HAPPY!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

What a beauty have fun and good luck!!!!


----------



## jackiespicer22 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank you! Her Sire holds UKC titles. So I'm hoping she does well too. She's a pretty happy go lucky girl. 

I never get frustrated with her. She's never been yelled at or struck or corrected. She's just a puppy after all, so she's a direct reflection of what I've taught her. 

Good luck to you too this weekend. Gazelle are graceful!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks! Have fun and give us a report!


----------

